# transferring pattern to wood



## bugbear (26 Nov 2012)

I suspect this forum is my best hope, although my question is not about scroll sawing.

Does anyone know a way to make a computer printout (either laser or inkjet, or whichever) transfer onto wood?

I don't want to stick the paper to the wood, I want to transfer the marks.

Is there heat, a solvent, or a special paper that would work?

BugBear


----------



## marcros (26 Nov 2012)

you used to be able to get some paoer that you would print off a design on, and then iron said design onto a t shirt. it should work on wood i would have thought, but please do a bit of further research to check.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Inkjet-Iron-Tra ... B000W4H606 .


----------



## Wildman (26 Nov 2012)

laser printed will iron on.


----------



## bugbear (26 Nov 2012)

Wildman":25s6liij said:


> laser printed will iron on.



Further googling has found this:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Embroid ... one-Toner/

Looks highly promising.

Heat will work, but people report that transfer is patchy, requiring very careful rubbing in every little bit to get transfer to work.

Other info:

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/archive/ind ... cf112bed39

http://manmadediy.com/martin/posts/1374 ... t-transfer

It appears that "solvent transfer" is almost a whole craft in its own right.

http://journalfodderjunkies.blogspot.co ... sfers.html

BugBear


----------



## loftyhermes (26 Nov 2012)

As the others have said a laser print will iron on but don't forget that the image will be reversed. You tube has videos showing how to do it, this is one of many.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuMtlZmyHKk
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (26 Nov 2012)

Projector is one method I use. Tape a print out to wood then push hard with pencil. If you only need outer shape cut the print out then draw round it (did this today). Using tracing paper draw on the right side, place on wood drawn side down then go over the pattern on the back, this transfers the pencil marks to the wood.


----------



## Ian down london way (26 Nov 2012)

As per my WIP, I've been sticking normal paper onto wood to be able to cut accurate items. I wonder what your problem is with sticking paper onto wood.

(I use repositional mouting spray - which is sprayed on the paper, not the wood. It does not leave a residue on the wood that a quick once-over with fine sandpaper won't cure).


----------



## bugbear (27 Nov 2012)

Ian down london way":212uvvj6 said:


> As per my WIP, I've been sticking normal paper onto wood to be able to cut accurate items. I wonder what your problem is with sticking paper onto wood.



I'm making an axe handle;

Whilst a paper pattern would work well for my outline, I also want to transfer the "octagon" marks for rounding:

spar-gauge-t47534.html

I'll be doing something a LOT like this:

http://www.wenzloffandsons.com/faq/36-s ... shows.html (slideshow 2).

I don't mind sawing through a paper pattern (done it before), but spokeshaving and rasping at an oblique angle strikes me as having "issues".

BugBear


----------



## Ian down london way (27 Nov 2012)

Ahhhh

There is a type of paper which is sold in craft packs for transfering patterns onto T-shirts. You print onto it using a normal computer printer, and then use an iron to transfer to the cotton matterial. That might be worth considering, as I guess the ink-jet printer ink does not bond to the 'paper'.


----------



## hawkinob (28 Nov 2012)

Hi,
Have never tried to do what you want but a "Google" search showed a few ways includung here:-
http://johnsteins.com/how-do-i-transpos ... -wood.html
Hope it helps.
Bob H.


----------

